# **REDUCED** The Royal Cancun - 2br - 5/25-6/1



## LuckyJ191 (May 18, 2019)

Asking $800/week - hate to see this sit empty, open to offers!

The perfect family hideaway is yours at The Royal Cancun, a lovely Cancun hotel offering both All Inclusive plan and European plan. Boasting impeccable gardens and recently refurbished buildings that evoke a traditional Mexican village, and delighting guests yearning for a sunny beach with turquoise waters in the Hotel Zone of Cancun, only 5 minutes from the best shopping malls of the area.






The Royal Cancun All Suites Resort offers Cancun accommodations sleeping up to five people in two-bedroom suites featuring kitchen, living and dining areas, Murphy beds and a private open-air terrace, besides premium amenities like Free Wi-Fi, TV & DVD, telephone, fridge, microwave, hair dryer and more.






Beachfront Resort
Two Swiming Pools
Kid’s Club
Fitness Center
Restaurants
Tour Desk
Car Rental Office
Laundry Service






https://royalreservations.com/beach...cun/the-royal-cancun-all-suites-resort-cancun


----------



## LuckyJ191 (May 20, 2019)

*****REDUCED TO $500/WEEK****


----------



## JT (May 20, 2019)

does this require a meal plan?


----------



## LuckyJ191 (May 22, 2019)

JT said:


> does this require a meal plan?


Nope!


----------

